# Помогите определить инструмент



## lux_aeterna (31 Авг 2016)

Всем привет) Помогите определить инструмент, по виду почти один в один hohner ericа, но не он. прилагаю фото. ПОлустёртая надпись, вроде 
Heroldina, но я не уверен. Спасибо заранее)


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Авг 2016)

Это послевоенное изделие, времён зарождения ГДР. Когда корпорация "Meinel und Herold" вместе с другими клингентальскими фирмочками (Мигма и прочие) была включена в госпредприятие "Musima". Был этап, когда баяны и аккордеоны сохраняли имя Meinel und Herold. Потом смысла в этом не стало, и цеха Херолда перепрофилировали под гитары, струны, запчасти. И потом Музиму всю, все мелкие фирмочки, задавили гиганты Вельтмайстера и иже с ним. И ныне Музима делает инструменты. Но не язычковые).  Вроде, флейты и слуховые аппараты для слабослышащих немцев...
Поэтому я не претендую на роль историка, а просто скажу мнение: гармонь раннего ГДР, этап уничтожения Meinel und Herold, де юре сделан фирмой Музима. Аналог Хонера Эрика.


----------



## lux_aeterna (31 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly 
Очень помогли спасибо) Может вы еще знаете ориентировочную рыночную стоимость?


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Авг 2016)

Не зная, что сказать- лучше ничего не говорить...)). НО.

Я немножко играю на гармони, и имею их несколько. На этом изделии я бы играть не стал. Басов- по минимуму, только на частушки хватит. И то с ограничениями. Игровой ценности- не вижу. А исторической- тоже не вижу. Их в те годы немцы клепали, думая не о музыке. А как бы выжить в голодное время. 
Вот и думаем: гармонист- не купит. Музей- тоже не купит.


----------

